# P2P Downloading Across Firewalls



## itFreak_MCK (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok,
Now beforee I keep going, please realize that I am only using this for LEGAL downloading purposes. My school's firewall blocks P2P software so I am unable to download music. Frankly, when I'm dishing out god knows how much money in student loans, I would like to be able to use the network I help pay for with a ridiculously high tuition. What I Did:

I setup logmein's it reach on my remote machine at my house (broadband connection, always on), from there I was able to download my music via remote control, and transfer for them onto my machine using their file transfer utilities. This also was pretty helpful when I needed to back up papers and stuff.. I could just transfer them over to my home. I was a little irritated as that there was no linux support though... ARGH

Questions/Comments Suggestions
??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

While you state that it's for legal use, we really don't support P2P here. In addition, we won't help bypass the school's restrictions on P2P applications.


----------

